

Ask HN: Best way to show current weather? - brandnewlow

I want to show the current weather conditions at the top of The Windy Citizen (http://www.windycitizen.com), my Chicago blog network.  What's the best way to do it?  Is there an embeddable widget that's head and shoulders above the rest?  An RSS feed I could grab and update with cron?  Something less well-known that's really wowing you with design/features?
======
apgwoz
I've played with the Yahoo! weather api. It gets data from www.weather.com and
gives you some flexibility. For your purposes, I'm sure it'll be more than
adequate. link: <http://developer.yahoo.com/weather/>

